# Zwei Verbraucher über einen Harting



## andyecht (12 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es zulässig zwei Verbraucher wie folgt anzuschließen? 

Ventilator 1 Phase 1-3 plus PE an Harting A Pin 1-4
Ventilator 2 Phase 1-3 plus PE an Harting A Pin 5-8

Jeder Ventilator ist einzeln über MSS abgesichert, jeder Ventilator hat eine Zuleitung.

Ventilator 1 Ansteuerung 0-10V und L+ & GND an Harting B Pin 1-2 & 3-4
Ventilator 2 Ansteuerung 0-10V und L+ & GND an Harting B Pin 5-6 & 7-8

Die Sinnhaftigkeit braucht ihr nicht kommentieren....

Es wurde nun Harting A mit B vertauscht, dadurch ist 400V auf die Elektronik gelegt worden.

Frage nun, ob es eine Norm gibt, die dieses als unzulässig deklariert? Der Lieferant hat die Stecker nicht codiert, er weißt lediglich darauf hin, dass die Leitungen an Stecker und Kupplungen erkennbar sind und daher eine Codierung vorhanden ist...

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die beiden Lastspannungen der Ventilatoren einzeln absichern darf, aber über einen Harting stecken darf. Es kann ja schließlich möglich sein, dass nur ein MSS auslöst bzw. ausgeschaltet wird, und dann der Stecker unter Last gezogen bzw gesteckt werden kann....

Danke für eure Antworten,

andy


----------



## SPS-freak1 (12 November 2018)

Guten Abend, 

Also ich kann dir jetzt auf Anhieb hier keine Norm nennen, allerdings würde ich mal aus dem Bauch raus sagen,  dass das Argument "Ziehen unter Last" ja nie ausgeschlossen werden kann. Ich persönlich würde die zwei Ventilatoren höchstens als Funktionseinheit,  also 400V und zugehöriges Analogsignal + Elektronikversorgung über einen Stecker führen, da mir zwei mal 400V da zu heiß sein sind. 
Allerdings kann ich mir aber vorstellen,  dass wenn baulich alles mechanisch unbelastet verbaut ist, dies durchaus erlaubt sein wird. 
Aber mal ganz ehrlich,  wenn sich der Zulieferer wegen paar Codierstiften in irgendwelchen Ausreden flüchtet, hat er doch eigentlich erkannt dass er es hätte besser machen können... 
Wenn die Stecker noch leicht zugänglich sind würde ich versuchen das Geld vom Hersteller zu holen.

Leider hab ich aber  nichts Stichfestes hierzu.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## andyecht (12 November 2018)

Hallo SPS-Freak1, 
erstmal danke für die Antwort. Mir selbst sträuben sich die Nackenhaare, da es total an der Praxis vorbei ist. Wenn ich einen Ventilator tauschen muss, müssen trotzdem beide Stecker gezogen werden und ebenso demontiert werden..., praktisch ne sechs.

Er argumentiert, dass der Wartungsschalter der gesamten Lüftungsanlage ausgeschaltet werden muss, wenn ein Lüfter repariert werden muss.... 

Mal schauen, ob noch ein paar Kollegen hier eine Antwort geben können...


danke.


----------



## weißnix_ (12 November 2018)

Der Lieferant ist ja voll die Härte:
Zwei gleich codierte Steckverbindungen mit komplett verschiedener Funktion und Spannungsebene über die Art der Leitung als codiert zu bezeichnen ist gewagt.
Konzeptionell ist es ohnehin daneben: Jeder ventilator könnte in einem Stecker zusammen mit seinen Steuerleitungen verdrahtet werden und es würde keine Gefahr bestehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2018)

Manche lernen es halt über den harten Weg.


----------



## andyecht (12 November 2018)

...der harte Weg muss halt per Argumentationskette und am besten mit Normen etc. geebnet werden.... daher brauche ich eure Unterstützung.... Man muss ja nicht alles wissen, man muss nur jmd. kennen, der alles weiß


----------



## hucki (12 November 2018)

Wir haben von einem Lieferanten 2-Achs-Geräte, bei denen die beiden Motoren über einen 1. gemeinsamen Hartingstecker für die 400V und einem 2. gemeinsamen für die Kleinspannungen geführt wurden.
Aus Sicht der Spannungstrennung ist das für mich auch absout nachvollziehbar, wenn man das Ganze als eine Funktionseinheit betrachtet, die z.B. über den Hauptschalter zu Wartungszwecken gemeinsam abgeschaltet wird.
Bei unserem Lieferanten sind das dann allerdings 2 verschiedene Steckertypen, damit ein solch falsches Zusammenstecken wie beim TE nicht passieren kann.


----------



## andyecht (12 November 2018)

Das kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn es sich um unterschiedliche Steckverbinder handelt. 
Habe dazu folgenden Auszug aus dem Harting Katalog gefunden.

“…Nebeneinander angeordnete Steck*verbinder gleicher oder anderer Bauart müssen durch Codierung gegen Fehl*steckung gesichert werden.…“

Im Moment fehlt mir dazu die Norm, in der dieses niedergeschrieben ist, es kann in folgenden stehen, die ich aktuell nicht zur Hand habe:

DIN EN 60664-1 (VDE 0110-1) Grundsätze,
Anforderungen und Prüfungen
DIN EN 61984 (VDE 0627) Steckverbinder, Sicherheitsanforderungen und Prüfungen

Kann mir hierzu jmd was sagen, ob es in einer der beiden Normen steht? Sonst müsste ich morgen mal bei Harting anfragen und ggf die Norm oder nen Auszug organisieren....

Danke!

Andy


----------



## M-Ott (13 November 2018)

Diese Konstruktion ist meines Erachtens nicht CE-Konform. Vertauschen der Stecker erzeugt das Risiko eines Brandes und muss somit laut MRL 1.5.4 verhindert werden.


----------

